# Air Bubbles under laminate flooring



## Ugo (Mar 30, 2009)

Any suggestions for getting large air bubbles to release? The laminate floors have a few places where the edge gap wasn't large enough and the flooring is touching the wall. Seems like the flooring expanded with the damp winter weather and maybe it isn't air, it is buckling up. There is also a place where it butts up to fireplace tile, and that was caulked to cover the gap, though it isn't much of a gap. Pretty tight around it.


----------



## macatawacab (Jan 1, 2009)

Burp it like Tupperware.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

macatawacab said:


> Burp it like Tupperware.



If the floor is round make the sound, if the floor is square leave the air. I think this was the old tupperware saying.


----------



## Ugo (Mar 30, 2009)

*the baby won't burp*

It won't burp, air goes out and goes back in.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

make the correct gap all the way around. Or Momma will cry when you have to rip it all out.

olzo


----------



## 3rdFloorDesign (Feb 16, 2009)

Its not air- 

The floor has expanded as all alminates do, and if there was not enough expansion space left around the parimeter then this will happen. Only recourse is to remove all the base and cut the laminate back- You have to get a saw designed for that though.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

3rdFloorDesign said:


> Its not air-
> 
> The floor has expanded as all alminates do, and if there was not enough expansion space left around the parimeter then this will happen. Only recourse is to remove all the base and cut the laminate back- You have to get a saw designed for that though.


This.

There are no shortcuts. Do it right or not at all.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

I agree


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

All you can do is trim it. Remember, not only does the floor expand and contract, so do your walls.


----------



## maurisgreen (Feb 20, 2009)

I would suggest having heat over the lamination. While adhering the lamination if we use medium hot surface to roll the lamination, then the bubbles might get out rapidly. I dont have much experience with large sheets, but with smaller ones it works perfectly.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

I think you may be from another country, other than the US, maurisgreen.

We are talking about laminate plank flooring. Nothing glued down to heat and restick.


----------



## Ugo (Mar 30, 2009)

*Thank you all very much!*

Great advice. Thank you.


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

TAke off the baseboards or quater round and make the expansion gap and wait.
What can I tell you?
It is not easy to make the expansion now , very precise cut needs to be made there is a toe kick saw that would get it nicely but you have to to it precise.
If you think there is a lot of exposure to moisture you might think of a big gap say one inch.
You can install baseboard and then quater round to it.

This is the only solution make the gap and wait then when the floor settles down install the baseboards.

*hardwood floor hawaii *
*hardwood floors san francisco *
*hardwood flooring hawaii *


----------



## letsplaytwo (Mar 29, 2009)

If the walls are drywall you can also get your expansion cutting the drywall.Little easier than trimming the wood.Good luck


----------

